# shaft drive robin?



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Just noticed this bike in the book evolution of the bicycle. whats the story with that?.. Must be very rare??! oh and evolution of the bike part two has some of the most seriously fd up incorrect restorations ive ever seen.. Painful essh!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 28, 2013)

from what I hear it was a prototype design and only 3 were made and 2 are left standing today. Im thinking it was to costly for the company to manufacture so they abandoned the design   

Nick.


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just noticed this bike in the book evolution of the bicycle. whats the story with that?.. Must be very rare??! oh and evolution of the bike part two has some of the most seriously fd up incorrect restorations ive ever seen.. Painful essh!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> from what I hear it was a prototype design and only 3 were made and 2 are left standing today. Im thinking it was to costly for the company to manufacture so they abandoned the design
> 
> Nick.




Are they all the same color?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 28, 2013)

My Freind here in so cal has one of them. It is brown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 28, 2013)

are they both restored? I saw pictures of one slightly original or are they both restored now?

Nick.



vintage2wheel said:


> My Freind here in so cal has one of them. It is brown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## npence (Oct 28, 2013)

The other one is sitting in the bicycle museum of America. Which was once owed by Jesse James.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 28, 2013)

*3*

All 3 are accounted for. 2 restored the other one is partially restored. Mike


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes the one i see if restored and just amazing. Mike answered the other questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2013)

I've heard that all three once resided in the David Metz collection.
I doubt that all three bike will reside under one roof ever again.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2013)

I think there was a thread here about Jesse's bike on egay. I remember it going for a whole lot! Anybody remember that?


----------



## RJWess (Oct 28, 2013)

Found Two….


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is Jesse James Robin.


----------



## bike (Oct 28, 2013)

*there are differences*

in the drive systems If I rememeber right


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 29, 2013)

This beauty sold for $20,900 at the April, '04 Copake auction.


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> from what I hear it was a prototype design and only 3 were made and 2 are left standing today. Im thinking it was to costly for the company to manufacture so they abandoned the design
> 
> Nick.




There are three in private collections. I've seen all three.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 29, 2013)

so does that mean more then three were made or, that they all made it? I heard rumors one might not be real. never the less glad they are out there.

Nick.



catfish said:


> There are three in private collections. I've seen all three.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 29, 2013)

I watched the one on ebay a couple of years ago and I am pretty sure the selling price was $32, 000

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Think it woulda been kooler on a twinbar tho-


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> so does that mean more then three were made or, that they all made it? I heard rumors one might not be real. never the less glad they are out there.
> 
> Nick.




They are REAL !!! You can look up the pat #s. I've heard rumors of there being more. I can only confirm 3.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks mike


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 10, 2016)

Seems like they have changed hands throughout the years but both Leon Dixon and Steve Castalli owned one years ago.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2016)

They have moved from collection to collection over the years. 



CWCMAN said:


> Seems like they have changed hands throughout the years but both Leon Dixon and Steve Castalli owned one years ago.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> They have moved from collection to collection over the years.



I wish one would move to my collection.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2016)

I still call BS. why would they build any shaft drive bikes 30-40 years after it was a failed concept? I object  mainly because they show up restored, and all from the same place, I say BS.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2016)

There is one that is not restored.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2016)

It's hard to tell from a picture, but this one looks pretty legit to me.
Man! One of these in original unrestored condition.
Talk about the Holy Grail!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> It's hard to tell from a picture, but this one looks pretty legit to me.
> Man! One of these in original unrestored condition.
> Talk about the Holy Grail!
> 
> ...





What fork is on this bike?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't know, but it looks like the typical 38 Robin fork.
I was talking with Russ Kennedy about a year or so ago, and he said that he had bought two of these from David Metz.
One was sold to Rob Miller, and the other to Mike Cates.
I don't know which of the three these were, but both have since been sold and re sold.
One is still here in Southern California, and is currently for sale the last I heard.
The price tag is upper stratosphere, but where else are you going to find one?
Definitely, for the guy who has everything else except one of these.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Sure looks like a Mercury fork to me.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> I still call BS. why would they build any shaft drive bikes 30-40 years after it was a failed concept? I object  mainly because they show up restored, and all from the same place, I say BS.





Yes just like global warming it's all a big hoax. I think the real question you need to ask yourself is "Did these rare bikes coexist with Dinosaurs?"


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll have to break out the magnifying glass when I get home, but It still looks like a 38 Robin fork to me.
Murray probably stole Westfields design, so that's why the similarity.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone have a pic of the serial # off one of these Robins?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

what a heap


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Mar 10, 2016)

That is one sweet looking bike. It all comes together perfectly, I was never a huge fan of them, but this one does it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 10, 2016)

Not too atractive down South. Looks like a giant klaxon horn outer shell.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Are those crank arms crazy long?


----------



## then8j (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks like more then 3 according to the pictures......seems anyway. Did I count 5?


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 10, 2016)

Whatever these may be, real or not, I'd ride the heck out of one! Maybe even coast-to-coast and back.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 11, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> It's hard to tell from a picture, but this one looks pretty legit to me.
> Man! One of these in original unrestored condition.
> Talk about the Holy Grail!
> 
> ...



This one had a black fender missing the light cover and did not have the speedo goose neck to start with.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 11, 2016)

then8j said:


> Looks like more then 3 according to the pictures......seems anyway. Did I count 5?



There are 3. Same 3 Bikes all in different stages.


----------

